# Huge Weekend For Risa!



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Clicker Expo was this weekend (March 27-29) and I signed up to go for Saturday and Sunday. My trainer from Montana was going to be there along with one of my friends from classes. I wanted to see them again and I can never learn enough about dog training. So I was really looking forward to going. When I signed up, I decided to bring Risa with me for the two days. Unfortunately, she had a bit of a setback in her freestyle session on Friday which made me seriously reconsider bringing her at all. It was my fault. . .I wasn't as proactive as I usually am. I also spent some time discussing my plans for the weekend with the 'coach' of the freestyle class who told me, point blank, she didn't think bringing Risa to Clicker Expo would be a good idea.

So, late Friday night, I decided Risa was not going with me. So I had to cut my Saturday at Clicker Expo short so that Ris wouldn't be left home alone too long.

I am glad I did not bring Risa with me on Saturday. I missed out on the canine freestyle lab but was able to attend the seminar on freestyle later in the day. After attending that seminar by Michele Pouliot, I had a new respect for canine freestyle. And I realized that most people have no idea the amount of work something like that takes. I had never really stopped to think about how it's such a complex behavior chain. Now I really want to spend some quality time polishing up Ris' moves!

Aside from the one session, I was able to attend the panel discussion. That was a lot of fun and full of humor as well as enlightening. After that concluded, I had to head home.

Risa was bouncing off me and spinning enthusiastically when I arrived. Though she was not happy I had left her home all day, she did get a pity toy out of it. So I think she was okay with that.







Kong had some _awesome_ deals on their toys!








Whip it!

















After being wishy-washy again in regards to whether or not I should bring Risa with me at any point. . .I decided to bring her Sunday. I am still not sure why. Maybe it was pressure from my former trainer and our friend. Maybe it was because I wanted to experience more of the seminar (rather than the measly 5 hours I got on Saturday). Or maybe it was because I wanted to test my dog and see where we stand. Who knows. Either way, I decided to throw caution to the wind and I brought her with me.

We arrived around 7:30 which worked out well. It gave me time to get her inside and work with her in the quiet hallway before all the people and dogs showed up. She was not too sure about the automatic revolving door (and she never really became comfortable with it) but she tentatively stepped inside the hotel. As I expected, she was all over the place. This is her MO in new situations. A lot of wandering, sniffing, investigating, running, and pulling on the leash. To say it's annoying is a bit of an understatement. But, I understand the reasons behind it so I can't do much other than deal with it. (I have plans to work with Risa more in new situations to curb this behavior so I don't have to just 'deal with it' in the future.)

I found a nice quiet spot for us and we sat down together. I clicked Risa for eye contact but also let her look around too. Someone sat near us and asked if they could pet Risa. I explained to them that she was very shy and it probably would be best if she didn't try and pet Ris. (This is my standard answer as most people are not willing to take the time to approach Risa properly.) She was fine with that. I didn't keep Risa in the hotel for too long at first so we went outside to sniff around and take a break. Then we came back inside and found another corner to work in. While we were there, I saw my friend who, of course, came over to greet Risa. It took a couple sniffs before Risa remembered who she was but then it was all over.







Ris bounced up on her and started licking her like crazy. Risa behaved the same way when she finally saw her trainer again though she was a bit more wild.









I wasn't sure what session I was going to attend that morning (we didn't go to either of the 8 o'clock sessions as I was working her in the hallway). But the one our friend was going to attend sounded interesting and I figured it might be good to go to our first session with someone we knew. So we went to "The Mind of the Trainer" which involved some of the faculty members showing how they train a dog to do a task using shaping. Knowing how Risa is, I wanted to get a seat near the front of the room so we'd be less in the way of traffic. The three of us walked up front to try and find seats (and Risa passed at least 3 dogs in the aisles along the way without reacting). There were no seats to be found up front. I was having a bit of trouble with Ris who was a little unnerved and ended up on the stage. As I was wrangling her, one of the faculty members asked if she could use Risa in the demo (I had no idea this was part of the session since I didn't read the description) but I agreed. Risa likes to play demo dog.

We walked back past the 3 dogs in the aisle (and the people) and took a seat on the floor in the back corner. I had tons of treats which I gave to Ris for looking at me but mostly for just being in a down on her blanket in a crowded room! When it was her turn to work, I picked her up and carried her to the front of the room (I figured it would be easier than trying to walk her past all the dogs). Risa was a bit hesitant at first. After all, she had just met this trainer (though Risa was VERY friendly with her considering that fact) and was being watched by a room packed with people. However, Ris' love of the clicker and of working overrode some of her fear. The trainer, Theresa McKeon, wanted to teach Risa to target her hand and then slowly move closer to a stranger seated in a chair (Michele Pouliot). Though Ris' body language initially showed anything but confidence, she soon started untucking her tail and wagging it. A couple times, she lost sight of me and had to check back in with Mom to make sure all was well.







But she did splendidly. I was SO proud of her!
Targeting:








Are you all watching me?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

(continued for Jamie)

Even when she wasn't on stage, she was behaving quite well. People moving around startled her a bit and she growled at one of the dogs who made prolonged eye contact with her. However, once I was able to break her fixation with him, she was back to good again. Later on in the program, someone decided to stand by Risa. Initially, she was pretty unnerved by this person so close to her. I continued to give her treats for keeping her focus in my general area and ignoring the 'scary person' next to her. It didn't take too long for her to calm down again. Shortly after that, the person struck up a conversation with us and, within seconds, was petting Risa! Not just a couple pats either. Along her shoulders and sides! This is just unheard of for Risa. She is rarely this friendly with strangers! In fact, she kept this up for most of the day. I can't believe how many people were able to put their hands on her. Not everyone was able to, of course. But tons more than I'd EVER have expected! At one point, I asked where my anti-social dog had gone.
















After that session (which we exited quickly to avoid the crowd), I took Risa outside for some walking and sniffing. I knew what she had just gone through was very stressful for her and I wanted to give her a nice long break. I had planned on taking her back to the car after a pit stop when I was approached by one of our online friends who recognized Risa from the last session. I chatted with her for a while (and worked Risa around other dogs--she was totally non-reactive and kept her focus on the treats). 

We did make it back to the car and I spent the next session there with Risa. I wanted Risa to take a nap so she wouldn't end up too run down or grouchy since it was still early. I attempted to nap as well but it didn't really work.







We joined our friends from Montana for lunch and then we all headed down to watch Steve White's presentation on scent work and tracking. Again, Risa and I sat in the back. She was extremely well-behaved though the people that kept walking near her to get refreshments bothered her a bit. And one of the Labs to our left got a bit close once and she gave him the whale-eye and a growl. But that was it and then she was back to taking treats from me. She even managed to lay down in a more relaxed position (even if only for a little while).

















After the session with Steve (which was wonderful!), we hung out in the hallway awaiting the final get together. I continued to give Ris treats for keeping her attention on me. I stepped outside with her again to give her a short break and then we entered the large common room. There wasn't much seating available so we again sat in the back by the door. Risa was very figity at this point in the day. She started to focus on the noise in the hallway (the doors were open) even if no one was out there. I, being low on sleep, was starting to get a bit annoyed with her. I kept asking her to stay on her bed and she kept focusing on the hall. Eventually, I got up and took her outside for a short break. When we got back inside, it didn't take long before she was doing the same thing again. I decided she had had enough of the room so we moved into the hallway. I could still see the presentation and continued to treat Risa. When a Cocker Spaniel exited the room and passed within 6 feet of Risa, Ris lunged and snapped at it. And I knew she had had enough. I grabbed our things and took her straight to the car. Not as a punishment. . .but because I knew she was done. I probably should have taken her sooner but I am sometimes too dense to realize what she is trying to tell me.

I did take her out of the car once more and she was much more reactive than she had been the entire day. She was growling and boofing at dogs who were across the road from her. She had definitely reached her limit. She probably wasn't feeling too good at that point either as she had been stuffed with so many treats today.







She ended up with some pretty bad diarrhea.









Overall, I am glad I brought her with me. She was better behaved than I could have hoped for. Even though she got a bit reactive at the end, I can't fault her for most of the day. She kept her cool even in the presence of so many dogs and people (she did get a bit huffy if another dog started barking). Risa also let complete strangers pet her and was fairly calm enclosed in a room full of strangers.

Her most annoying behavior would have to be her on-leash walking though! Ugh. She's not really a puller until she's scared. It makes it really hard to navigate her through crowds when she's going in every direction, sniffing everything, and refusing to take treats. Usually, she is easier to work when she's in motion instead of stationary. But this weekend was the reverse. Though I generally do not mind Ris being curious about people/dogs. . .she was checking out EVERYONE that we passed. I would prefer she keep her nose to herself as I'm sure not everyone wants to be sniffed. Not to mention a lot of people (not this weekend but in general) see that advance as an invitation to pet her (which is not what she wants and she runs). Unfortunately, I find this impossible to correct. I don't want her to do it BUT I don't want to stop her from investigating 'scary things.'

If anyone read that entire thing. . .You deserve a LOT of praise. Click/Treat to infinity!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Whew what a read, good thing I was on lunch







I really enjoy reading your updates on Risa, what an amazing job you have done with her.

Sounds like she did really really great!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Whoops! Sorry, Ruq. I totally spaced on the word count thing (which I can't believe I did!).

Thanks, ThreeDogs. I am so proud of my girlie. She really is amazing sometimes. We got a LOT of compliments from other dog owners there.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You are welcome, Jamie. 

WTG Risa!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Way to go Jamie and Ris!!!!!

LOOK at that MEGA snugga wubba.....Gracie's jealous!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL, Jen. It's just a regular large Snugga Wubba. Risa is just small!







I had to get her the largest size since the large regular Wubba can't withstand her incredible jaws. She's on her second one. Every time she crushes the tennis ball that is in the top portion and then starts to tear apart the canvas. I'm hopeful she will not be able to do that to the larger Wubba!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so incredible!!!!! WTG Jamie and Risa!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks, Kathy. I am still so incredibly proud of Risa almost a week later. She's come so far!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on a great weekend Jamie and Risa! 

Love the pictures


----------

